# Headboat out of Solomons or Point Lookout



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

My friend wants to go out on a headboat this weekend. Anyone have any recommendations or thought? Please provide input. Thanks!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Try www.scheibles.homestead.com (Scheibles out of point lookout)


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

The Olympus head boat out of Ridge, Md is catching fish. I went out three weeks ago. My father and I caught 8 Stripers, 3 Blues, a short Flounder and a Cow Nose Ray. These are the fish we kept.


----------

